# Link I found to download lots of Crochet Books FREE



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

I found this link today to download free crochet magazines...some lovely patterns in them

http://ebooksfreedownload.org/search/free-crochet-ebooks-pdf


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

How on earth did you manage to download the ecrochet books? I'm pretty savvy with the PC, but all I got were new windows for filesonic.com.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

You click on the name of the magazine you want...it takes you to another page...up the top in yellow it says skip advertisement...click on that...it brings up another page...click on the free download bit...took me a while to figure it out too...then you can go back to the original page and download another magazine.....ITS GREAT!!!!


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Leonora said:


> How on earth did you manage to download the ecrochet books? I'm pretty savvy with the PC, but all I got were new windows for filesonic.com.


same here downloaded the filesonic program and then tried to download the pattern got a page that said quick download would cost the slow download was free so clicked that and got loads of pictures that I wouldn't want to see on my computer so quickly turned it off. very difficult site to use.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

I have no idea of what you did...but i just did it again with NO problems at all...so far I have downloaded 9 different crochet magazines with amazing modern patterns..


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I have no idea of what you did...but i just did it again with NO problems at all...so far I have downloaded 9 different crochet magazines with amazing modern patterns..


tried again. boy do you have to be quick but it worked. thanks


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

Almost gave up, but it worked on the last try!
thanks :-D


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Traffy 163, Thanks for the download. No problems here. I am actually much better crocheting than knitting, but I keep at it. Dollie


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

does it keep saying your download will start in 5 minutes


----------



## sally1b2b (Jun 19, 2011)

I have tried everthing to download these patterns , can't do it ...


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, I jumped through all the hoops, I downloaded the file. It took two and a half hours. I couldn't open it. It was an rar file whatever that is and an error supposedly happened when downloading. have been to this site before and the same fol-de-rol happened. 

Lee


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'v followed directions, but where do you receive the download on your computer - I looked under my documents -old and new. 
mrscp1946 - don't worry about those "undesirable pictures - I really think if we can figure out how to get the patterns that we're interested in. I also searched for knitting and they have books on that too.
Just got to figure out where they go to get to me.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting...but too many hoops to jump through..some pages were upside down with no way to right them...and blurry..not worth the trouble.
Mostly an ad ploy to get you to buy into them..

Sorry but thats MHO..

Camilla


----------



## Judith Murray (Jan 25, 2011)

What a great site! I haven't finished looking at the other books and how to get into that site, but I am working on it Thank you so much.


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

I downloaded one ( I think) then my virus protector Norton. got rid of it said it was a risk to my computer


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

Gee, I cant believe how much trouble everyone is having...I went back again...and still no problems...Yes to download you have to go thru a few steps first...BUT it sure is worth it...I have now downloaded 13 different Crochet Magazines from this site and there is still more I want...I think it must be something to do with how fast your pc runs or something...I had absolutely no problem with blurry pages or anything at all...


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

THANK U THANK U THANK THAT IS A BRILLIANT SITE CANT BELIEVE HOW MANY PATTERNS THERE R THIS IS A SITE TO SAVE.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I got where they wanted me to buy stuff.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I finally downloaded one and then they said they had problems and then I was in a time that had a big wait. I'll try again later.


----------



## Judith Murray (Jan 25, 2011)

Help! I cannot seem to get into the free magazine site. 

I clicked on a magazine. Then it went to another page. I couldn't find something at the top "in yellow". Please help I would really like that site and all the knitting/crochet books.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link some really nice patterns :thumbup:


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

Ok everyone....I downloaded all the Creative Kntting Magazines from Nov 2006 to May 2010 (used up all my downloading mgs for the month so cant do any more lol)...and no problems...if anyone wants a copy of any edition just PM me and I will email it to you...cheers Chris


----------



## sheilai (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! This is great. Thanks Taffy!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> I found this link today to download free crochet magazines...some lovely patterns in them
> 
> http://ebooksfreedownload.org/search/free-crochet-ebooks-pdf


I think this link/website has been compromised. I keep getting a pop up window that says I need to download a software to use it for videos....do you have any updated websites for this?

Thanks 
Rio


----------

